

Google is working on new tech to eliminate all child porn on the web - missy
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/16/google-actively-working-to-eliminate-child-porn-on-the-web/

======
missy
Can Tech directly solve it though ? My instinct tell me that perhaps there are
some server hosting companies that tolerate such materials who need to be
blocked.

You will need to somehow flag users and kick sites out of the index. What will
happen as well I assume is that there will be niche forums and as they are
tricky it will go on deep.

Any ideas what can be done ?

I m not an expert on fighting crime online. cheers

